# 8 month old = restless sleeper=sleep deprived momma



## zoe4911 (Dec 8, 2011)

This has been going on since Zoe was 5.5 months old, but I am just getting really tired. I first want to say we're AP parents. With that said, I don't know what to do. Zoe is constantly tossing and turning in her sleep. We sidecarred her crib to our bed. I sleep clear across on the other side, so she's got all that room, and yet she is still ramming into me, and tossing and turning. I've tried snuggling with her, and she still tosses and turns. We tried the crib by herself about a month ago, and she would only sleep for 20 minutes and then cry. She's been to the Dr, 4 times, and he can't find anything wrong. He did say that she's getting top teeth in, so I know that right now that could be causing the problem. She knows how to crawl and pull to stand so those milestones are out of the way. Can teething really cause problems every night for 3 months? I don't know what to do. Has anyone else dealt with this?


----------



## geekgolightly (Apr 21, 2004)

im in the thick of it myself. my other kid was a great sleeper. still is at age 8, but this guy.... ai yai yai.

a good night he wakes up 7 or 8 times. at least one of those is for PLAYTIME!


----------



## blue elephant (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm right there with you- she is 9 months..been doing it for a few months...and yeah, what is with the nightime-playtime?

So no suggestions.. I'm searching desperately! The only thing I can come up with is developmental...


----------



## silversparrow (Oct 21, 2011)

my LO started this at 5.5 months too. we've been using alot of suggestions from The No Cry Sleep Solution, and I don't know if it's that or just a new phase, but recently it's been improving and he's 11.5 months now. Getting 4-5 hours in a row most nights now. I also found that feeding him lots of protein during the day helps (yogurt at breakfast, peanut butter sandwich or eggs for lunch, meat or beans at supper, and cheese or mushrooms for snacks), and of course he's still nursing 4-5 times a day too.

Good luck!


----------

